# Cross grade/ upgrade



## shakti (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, I've had a trusty Philips series 1 that I upgraded a while back by adding a second drive to it. All was well.

Now, I received a Humax DTR800 for Christmas and I'm very excited to finally be in series 2 land...

My question is: How can I take the large disk out of my series 1 and replace the existing drive in my Humax series 2?

I haven't been able to find this particular scenario represented here.

I don't care if I blow away everything. I just want SPACE on my new series 2.
Is there anything I need to be aware of? Or can I just treat this as a straight upgrade?

Thanks!
Shakti


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

shakti said:


> I haven't been able to find this particular scenario represented here.
> 
> I don't care if I blow away everything. I just want SPACE on my new series 2.
> Is there anything I need to be aware of? Or can I just treat this as a straight upgrade?
> i


Nothing special about the scenario.. you take the large drive from the series 1 and wipe it, and then treat it as a single drive replacement..


----------



## shakti (Dec 1, 2004)

BrandonSi said:


> Nothing special about the scenario.. you take the large drive from the series 1 and wipe it, and then treat it as a single drive replacement..


Thanks Brandon, that's what I was hoping. On the subject of "wiping" the drive.
What's the Unix command for that? Sorry, I'm not a Unix guy by trade. I am assuming it should be done in Unix?

Shakti


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need to wipe anything. mfsrestore will just overwrite everything.


----------



## shakti (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, great. Sounds simple then. I'll just treat at as straight upgrade.

Many thanks to both of you for taking the time to respond to me.

Shakti


----------



## toyota (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, I have kind of the same question and the search brought me here, so if I have a Phillips Series 1 Tivo and I buy a new series 2
I can just take the bigger drive(does it matter which one that is?) from thr Phillips and make it the second drive on whatever Series 2 Tivo I buy?
Does the Series 2 need to be a certain brand, and doe the old drive need to be the secondary drive on the series 2 no matter what?
I hope this makes sense, I have a 300 hour Series 1 and would like to take some of that space with me if I upgrade!!
Thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You can use the 300G drive in the series 2 the same as a new IDE drive. The old Series 1 software and recordings can not be used and will be lost when the drive is "formatted" for use in the series 2 TiVo. Be sure to make a backup of the Series 1 software JIC you want to go back or sell it.


----------



## toyota (Dec 7, 2004)

So assuming I don't care about the programming on the series 1 I can take the secondary drive out of it and make it the secondary drive on the series 2 without doing anything to it(ie it never has to touch a a pc no blessing or anything) just unplug, plug and play!?? And both Tivos should work the same as they did before albeit with diff space allocations?
Thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

No, The series one will not work without the 'B' drive. The series 2 drive would have to be married to the 'B' drive in a PC which will format the 'B' drive in the process.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You would have to re-image the Seires 1 as single drive, if you wish to use it.


For the Series 2, it is recommended you use only one drive, and you will need to put the stock and the "new" drive an a PC to copy the OS and things over.


----------

